# Speaking of Robin Hood....



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Interesting post Templar1305.
:clap::clap::clap::wav::clap::clap::clap:​
PS. Is that name some kind of self-deprecatory comment?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Robin Hood*

it's been years ago, but Sean Connery made a movie in which he protrayed Robin Hood. Research promoted this film as Robin Hood was supposed to have died in a, I guess, what they deemed a hospital of the times. Here, he was either poisoned or slowly bled to death by a nurse who was said to have been a girl friend of the black hearted Sheriff. The launched arrow from his hospital room window was to mark his place of burial. There is a grave site with the name of Robin and proved to be possible for the arrow to reach the spot. Also, found was a grave of John Little. The remains in the grave were said to have been verified that of man and one standing well over 7 feet tall. But mainly of issue, some stories or legends grow from something and the story of Robin Hood seemed well to grow tremendously from simple fact. Another story that came from fact has been shown many times now on the History channel and that is of Moby Dick.


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> it's been years ago, but Sean Connery made a movie in which he protrayed Robin Hood. Research promoted this film as Robin Hood was supposed to have died in a, I guess, what they deemed a hospital of the times. .


That's "Robin and Marian" which is my favorite Robin Hood movie, as well as one of my favorite Sean Connery movies....
What is funny is that when it came out in the seventies, Connery was a lot younger than he is today, and he was playing Robin as a VERY mortal man, with the limitations of time, age and gravity.

There is a great line in the film where Connery says, "the years are like an axe chopping away at a tree, until there is nothing left."

In it, Robin and John have been off in the Crusades with King Richard. When they come home, Robin finds Marian in a nunnery and she is being rousted by the Sheriff. Robin rescues her against her will and begins to fued with the sheriff. He gathers a small villiage of people around him because while he was gone, he has become a legend. 
Problem is, he is just a man, and an older man at that, and no man on earth can live up to that legend.
its a very good movie. 
I love the swordfight near the end when Robin and the Sheriff are both exhausted from swinging those swords around.....

In the myths, a Nun at an abbey was responsible for Robin's death. They work this in, in the movie....
Its a true classic....
These days, Sean Connery does stuff that even a 20 year old stunt man would get a hernia doing....
His realistic Robin is one of his best performances....


----------



## Lancaster (Apr 19, 2003)

What about the movie "Robin Hood: Men in Tights" That was a funny movie... "He split Robin's arrow in twain!" (with an English accent)


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

+1 for Robin hood men in tights,so dumb it was funny!!


----------



## Red Bowman (Feb 28, 2007)

have noticed that in most movies robin hood and his men hve longbows.
If they lived in the forest and were hunters, wouldn't they have had shorter hunting bows? i thought the longbow was more of a military weapon in them days.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

But remember that it was also a simple and effective design. Maybe Robin or one of his men was capable as a bowyer.


----------

